# Queen’s labor approaching - help!



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone! I’m fostering a Queen and need some help! And I’m educated yet not experience, besides my cats having kittens when I was in 1st grade- yeah that was quite some time ago! 

I’m unsure of her age and if this is her 1st litter. Her fertilization date is completely unknown but Foster care told me last Tuesday when I picked her up that she was expected to deliver within a week or 2. I’m so ANXIOUS!! 

I have her in my bathroom upstairs. She’s taken a liking to the sink and the rug. I made her a nest out of a box which has a blanket and a roof. I’ve caught her in there a few times but she prefers the sink and rug for sure. There are times I lock my personal cats up and let Chloe roam the house for a few hours a day and she’s SUPER curious. Jumping on tables, trying to get to high shelves, went behind the damn stove despite her belly almost getting her stuck! Getting into cabinets! Then she’ll eventually chill out by Laying by a window, then eventually making her way back up to her bathroom on her own. Just today I noticed a couple times while in her bathroom that she went into her box/nest and has ripped part of the cardboard apart!!! 

She goes through spells when I go to check in her about every 30 mins of complete exhaustion where I walk in the bathroom and she’s so tired she won’t even open her eyes, or she’s super affectionate, vocal and alert. 

Yesterday her nipples were large, white and kind of crusty. Today they’re more red. And she’s been grooming more but can get to her lady parts as her belly gets in the way. 

How close are were to kittens here?? The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Without a mating date we can't say when you'll have kittens. Each day is one closer  

Digging in the nest is normal, if she's shredding the cardboard you might need something sturdier or replacement boxes lined up.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You need to move her out of the bathroom, that's not a safe or hygienic place for her to have her kittens. She needs to be in your bedroom so you can keep a close eye on her during the daytime and overnight


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Think of the bathroom this way. Every time you go to the toilet and flush micro partickes of poop etc fly up into the air. You dont want cat and kittens inhaling that all the time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

David C said:


> Think of the bathroom this way. Every time you go to the toilet and flush micro partickes of poop etc fly up into the air. You dont want cat and kittens inhaling that all the time.


Surely that's easily solved by keeping the lid down before flushing? 
We don't have toilets in bathrooms here but always shut the lid.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Micro poo aside  I have always been curious why the bathroom seems such a popular choice to put a pregnant cat. I am being lighthearted but honestly, it just seems bizarre to me?!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

At a guess because it's a spare room, easy to cat proof and easy to clean, same reason many use the laundry room for fosters. Albeit both not very cozy choices.


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

She really prefers the bathroom. When I let her have free roam, she ends up putting herself back in there. Since she’s been occupying that room we hardly use the toilet anymore. I like the bathroom for fosters because it’s easy to clean and keep sterile. Every surface in there besides her bed and the rug are sprayable and wipeable. 

Today she was clawing at the door and meowing for me, which she has never done before. She did this 2x. I of course went up and gave her some lovin until she calmed down. She’s been sleeping since. But will move back and forth from the sink to the floor. I’m at work and making my boyfriend give me updates ever 30 mins!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Any developments @QueenChloe ?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Not much going on. She’s just getting bigger! Today I saw her run . It was so funny! She was so proud. I was proud too!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Running to shake those babies out


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Running to shake those babies out


Oh I hope so!!! I'm ready! I have to run to the next town tomorrow for work and am so scared she's going to have them while I'm there for a handful of hours ... but correct me if I'm wrong, is it more likely for cats to have their babies during the night?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I have more birth during the day than night. 
Will your partner be there?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

He won’t. I have a camera I’m going to set up while I’m gone. I shouldn’t be out long but I’ll be an hour away so that’s what worries me.


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

She’s still just chillin today, seems pretty comfortable ... her belly is rock hard! She’s gotta be running out of room!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe she'll be nice and go over the weekend for you


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Still nothin. She’s HUGE!! The kittens are super active! I don’t know how she hasn’t had her kits yet!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If they're more active than usual they should be moving into position within about 24 hours


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

The you sporty cats. She usually doesn’t like me touching her belly but yesterday she didn’t seem to mind so that was the first time I’ve felt them! I hope they come soon! We all have bets on the size, gender and color of the kittens! My bet is: 
8
5 girls 3 boys 
3 b&w 
3 black 
1 gray tabby 
1 orange


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

QueenChloe said:


> The you sporty cats. She usually doesn't like me touching her belly but yesterday she didn't seem to mind so that was the first time I've felt them! I hope they come soon! We all have bets on the size, gender and color of the kittens! My bet is:
> 8
> 5 girls 3 boys
> 3 b&w
> ...


thank***
Spotty cats**


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Won't get reds (orange), you'd need a red or tortie mum for that.

I think 5


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Good to Know! I’ll have to change my bet! Could she have a tortie? She’s still just chillin right now, I’ve been watching her from work on my Chloe Cat cam.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes if the male was red or cream


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

She’s still cookin.... I’m thinking tonight is the night. I think that every night but I don’t know how much longer she can hang. Stay posted my friends! I’m in the US, so could use some help from your over sea folks since the time difference


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope it is tonight and all goes well


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Didn’t happen! I guess she’ll go when she’s ready... but sheesh! She’s keeping us on our toes!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

QueenChloe said:


> Didn't happen! I guess she'll go when she's ready... but sheesh! She's keeping us on our toes!


Is this waiting making you eat more?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

This is where the threats come in  gallop around the block, a drive over speed bumps, squeeze her  

Is she showing any signs yet?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

I was feeling like Chloe so I put myself on a diet as of Monday lol. And I’m doing well, oddly... I’m just checking on her 99999999x a day and probably annoying her... although she’s been SUPER affectionate and doesn’t seem to mind. As far as labor signs, no, she’s been a bit restless but she has been for a few days. I watch her every move from the camera or while she’s out. She’s eating normally, her poop is a little runny but nothing too dramatic. The kittens are still super active which has been the case since at least Saturday. She spent some time in her nest today on and off but not long, she likes to claw at it, lay in it for a couple mins, then goes and lays in the sink or on her rug. You guys, I’m obsessed with her. She’s loving me more and more each day and it’s going to be hard to give her back to her owner. Oh sweet baby chlo..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you know the owner? Any chance of getting even an approx mating date?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Here’s the story... she was recently adopted from the humane society. I’m not sure who or how she was surrendered to begin with but she was pregnant when she arrived and the humane society didn’t catch it. Her new adoptive parents brought her in due to some suspicions, found out she was expecting and told the humane society they couldn’t care for her and the kittens so I took her in as a foster and will keep her and her kittens Until they are 2 lbs and can be fixed and put up for adoption. Then the mom will go back to her adoptive parents. So long story short, no one knows her mate date.


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

She’s having contractions!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck 
It's early morning where I am, I will check in on you between chores if anything's happening


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

1st is on its way out!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hope they're doing ok


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gosh, finally!
Good luck. Hope all goes well


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

We have 4 out! That first one had me scared... I got this now. She’s doing good ! I think she’s taking a break!


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

How long should I allow her to let the kittens sit inside the sac before breaking it open myself?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Also... she won’t let me leave the room. Once she does let me is this a sign she’s done


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

5th is stillborn. I don’t what do I do with it??


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Right now just put it to the side.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

QueenChloe said:


> How long should I allow her to let the kittens sit inside the sac before breaking it open myself?


For anyone finding the thread later, open the sac and clear the mouth immediately



QueenChloe said:


> Also... she won't let me leave the room. Once she does let me is this a sign she's done


Don't leave her, she should settle once all have arrived but may still need reassurance as she settles & bonds.


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

She had 8 total, 2 stillborn. I have them in a box, should I put them with her so she can grieve?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

No need to, just take them away


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You can bury them or take them to the vet to be cremated. You can put them in your freezer (wrap them up) until you're able take them in. Well done both of you, I'm sorry two were lost 

How are they all this morning?


----------



## QueenChloe (Apr 21, 2020)

Rufus15 said:


> You can bury them or take them to the vet to be cremated. You can put them in your freezer (wrap them up) until you're able take them in. Well done both of you, I'm sorry two were lost
> 
> How are they all this morning?


Thank you. I had them in a box and last night I offered them to chloe one last time and asked if she was ok with them going bye bye forever and she said ok. I contacted the humane society who I'm fostering for and I brought them in this afternoon. They were special little buddies. My family and I got to see both life and death in one day. It's emotional but life is so amazing... I had to sleep with them in the bathroom last night because Chloe wouldn't go into the nest with her screaming kittens because she was too concerned with me not being there. So it was an uncomfortable night for me but Chloe and kittens were comfy! They're fantastic this morning! Each gained about 20 grams.


----------

